# Update on my Linda



## shadetree_1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Linda passed away at midnight the 25th, thanks to all of you who have been there for us.

Joe and Linda

Reactions: Sincere 35


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 26, 2015)

Im Really sorry to hear that Joe, my deepest sympathy's to you and yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, I am so sorry to here that Linda has passed. My most sincere and deapest condolences go out to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2015)

Very sad news. She is at peace now and her pain and struggles are over. She is in a better place than we are now, I truly believe that. May your heart not ache to long and her memories always be cherished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear Joe. My prayers to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and all who knew and loved Linda. I don't even want to imagine how you must be feeling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 26, 2015)

Thinking of and praying for you and your family, Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 26, 2015)

Hard thing to hear. She's in a better place now. Still praying for y'all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 26, 2015)

So very sorry to hear this Joe. Continued prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry Joe, Praying for you and family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, I am very very sorry to hear this news. You and your family will remain in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2015)

praying for peace and comfort in your family Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 26, 2015)

peace be on you joe

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear Joe. Prayers sent to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this, may the Lord comfort you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. My Family will be praying for you and yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry for your loss

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2015)

My sympathies to you and your family, Joe...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 26, 2015)

So very sorry to hear this, Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2015)

She's at peace now Joe. Prayers for you and the family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Joe !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> My sympathies to you and your family, Joe...



Thank you for the urn Barry, it is a work of art and she will be happy to rest in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you in this sad time. My deepest condolences to you Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, peace, understanding and strength be with you and your family brother. Memories made for 39 years can be cherished and brought forth when you need them. God will provide for Linda now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe, I'm so for your loss. Please accept my sincere sympathy and know that you and you're family are foremost in my thoughts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 26, 2015)

sorry for your loss ,,Joe

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe

So sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts. 

David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this Joe. Heavy hearts all around from all of us on wood barter. Your family will be in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Jan 26, 2015)

Very sorry to hear Joe, will be praying for strength for you and your family. Rocky

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 26, 2015)

You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 26, 2015)

i really am lost for words. I know there is nothing i could say to make you feel better but i want you to know that we all love you and will be praying for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Joe. I have to believe she is in a better place now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 26, 2015)

very very sad news joe anyone that knows you on here knows how much you loved and cared for her. my deepest sympathys go out for you and your family in this bad time. your one strong dude that must have been hell to go through. --duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 26, 2015)

Stay strong, Joe. 

My deepest condolences. Cody

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry, Joe. Anyone who has followed your posts about Linda can clearly see you two had a truly special relationship, and fortunately, nothing can ever take away the wonderful love and memories of a life together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe - I'm very sorry to hear this. She's at peace now. My deepest sympathies go to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 26, 2015)

She is at peace and out of pain now Joe, may God rest her soul.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear that. My deepest condolences to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss Joe. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe, words cannot express how sorry I am. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2015)

So very sorry, Joe -- my deepest sympathy and wishes for peace in heart and mind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Joe! My thoughts are with you and your family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2015)

This is most certainly terrible news. May Linda rest in peace and live forever in you heart and your memories.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Joe I just saw this and my deepest condolences to you. May you find peace in the knowledge Linda is at peace now. Both of you shared a love that so many in this world will never know. That in its self is a special blessing. If I can do anything please let me know.

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Jan 31, 2015)

Joe, I just saw this. I'm very sorry for your loss. Wishing you strength at this difficult time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 1, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of this, Joe. Sincerest sympathies to all your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe - Was on vacation for the past couple weeks so did not know until right now. So sorry for your loss -- I can't imagine how hard it must be. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 4, 2015)

Joe after reading this, I wish I hadn't. Had a lot of deaths in my family, but not the LOML. Don't know if I could handle it. Prayers for your sanity and as others have said, we got to believe there in a better place.(couse they are)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

